# OVER AND UNDER SHOTGUNS (GDG)



## vern3 (Feb 9, 2006)

I am looking to buy one to be used quail and pheasant hunting? So lets here your recommendations and horror stories. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cut em_Jack (Aug 14, 2006)

The new Browning Cynergy is an amazing gun. If I could aford one I would have one. Make sure you take a look at them.


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

I had a Browning Citori lightweight with the straight English style stock a nice gun for upland hunting. It was taken by a thief and never recovered I replacedit with a Ruger Red Label in a 20 guage. Which I have shot many pheasant.


----------



## Steve Bean (May 3, 2004)

It really depends....if you are only getting an OU for hunting, about any of them that feels good to you will work. The new one by Mossberg I believe is a Turkish gun, but a great deal for the money, as a hunting gun. Same for a Ruger Red Label, although most I've shot have a lot more recoil to me. If you shoot clays as well, or intend to shoot, and I mean several thousand rounds or more a year, then start looking at Browning, Beretta, and others in that price. You basically get what you pay for, but I feel the most bang for the buck is a Browning in the OU market.


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

I bought my first Red Label 15 yrs or so ago to shoot trials. In the interim I have bought 2 more one a 20 and the other a 28 and rarely shoot any other of my shotguns.


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

I love my Citori featherweight 20 gauge,....my husband is always trying to "borrow" it from me! He has the Ruger the other guys are talking about.
Lynn


----------



## Gooose (Oct 11, 2005)

*Just a Thought!*

Before you lock in a brand choice go pick up and shoulder several shotguns and consider the one that points where you want to hit.


----------



## brian breuer (Jul 12, 2003)

Ruger Red Label - least expensive of major brands. Straight forward, no frills, solid gun. Don't fit me well though. Not enough drop at the heel and I end up looking down at the bead. My problem, may fit you fine.

Browning- Citori I believe is the most popular O/U They are heavier than the Red Labels and Berettas. The synergy felt great but was $2k +. They do make a 16 gauge O/U which may interest you if you are looking for something a little lighter but still good for pheasants. 

Beretta - my personal favorite. Light weight, nice.

Weatherby / SKB - also very nice same price range as the Browning/Beretta

I wouldn't go with a Remington Spartan, Baikal, or Verona. They are about half price of a Browning but they felt like I was swinging a 2 x 6. Some guys love them. I guess if they feel good, go for it. A buddy of mine has one and its been reliable. 

My 2 cents. 

Brian


----------



## taggbro (Sep 28, 2005)

depends on how much you want to spend.

I paid about $700 for a 1964 charles daly made in japan. I bought it from my buddy who bought a new beretta o/u. The momemt I shot the charles daly, i was in heaven. I don't even have to aim 8).

My buddy paid about $1400 for his new beretta and I admit it is a fine shooter and I highly recommend.

I saw a nice italian somethin or other at cabelas in mitchell for $25k. 

Little out of my price range though.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

*Rizzini*

I bought a Rizzini 16 ga O/U and had the stock fitted. It's pretty, case hardened receiver, nice wood, etc. Much nicer than most of the O/Us I've looked at - many are just heavy clubs above 20 ga. Feel like a 4X4 to me.

My recomendation: Benelli Ultralight or Montefeltro 20 ga. I just don't shoot double barrel guns as well. But shotguns are personal - get what you like.

The Huglu's imported here by CZ LOOK nice for attractive prices. I was tempted to buy their Ringneck 20 ga SXS. 

http://www.cz-usa.com/product_detail.php?id=62

They make a bunch of O/U's too.


----------



## CO Retriever (Sep 24, 2004)

The Browning Cynergy is one heck of a gun. Been shooting a Citori for a while and when I shot the Cynergy, I started wondering what the Citori is worth so I can trade up. I'd get one in 20ga.


----------



## labraiser (Feb 5, 2004)

I bought CZ-USA redhead 20ga. O/U. I like it alot. It came with 5 chokes and the gun fit me well. I shouldered all the other brands and this one fit me best. It cost me 765.00

Scott


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

For hunting, and relatively few shots, probably anything (not too cheap) will serve you well. For lots of shooting, skeet, or sporting clays, only Beretta. The cast in the stock, and the lengthened forcing cones make it a pleasure to use. Find a dealer that will take the guns apart, and compare the simplicity of the Berretta to the others. 
I have the sporting clays version in 12 gauge and the recoil is less than a field model Winchester 20 guage. Really nice guns. You probably wouldn't want to take it hunting though, too expensive. 
If you're right handed Dick's has/had them for $800-$900 I think it's a "Whitewing". If you're left handed (like me) the cast would be backwards and you have to spend more money to get it left. Of course their lower end offerings are only available in right handed, so you have to move up a couple models. They are the only company I know of that sell a stock with cast without a special order. Probably won't have the long forcing cones, but the same inner workings.
Other companies offer long forcing cones but I've no personal experience with them. Makes a big difference if you shoot a lot. Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Vern, I have a 28 ga. Browning that I use dove and quail hunting and I like it fine. Light weight and handles good. I also have a Beretta 687 Silver Pigeon Two in 12 ga. that I really like. I've used it hunting pheasants a couple times. I use it most often at the Sporting Clays and 5 stand clay shooting. It is a good looking gun and has performed very well. A good gun like that seems to get smoother as you shoot it more. 
I do like the quality of the Beretta I own better than the Browning I own. Beretta is about a $ 1,500-$ 1,750 gun as I recall and the Browning was around $ 900. 

Gene


----------



## Kirk D (Apr 3, 2005)

CO Retriever said:


> The Browning Cynergy is one heck of a gun. Been shooting a Citori for a while and when I shot the Cynergy, I started wondering what the Citori is worth so I can trade up. I'd get one in 20ga.


Before you buy a Cynergy I would shoot one first and shoot it a lot. If it fits thats great!!! Buy it. If it doesn't fit there is very little a gunsmith can do to modify it. I bought one, liked everything about it but the gun just doesn't fit. I even checked Mid West Gunworks and they couldn't help me besides buying a new stock which would cost a fortune.

Pidgeon grade Winchester 101 sweet gun!!!!!!


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

*o/u*

I agree, the Winchester 101 is hard to beat. I have both 12 & 20 ga. when they first came out and love them. I have had the Brownings, Rugers and Weatherbys and still stay with the 101. IMO

Mark


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

I only have one O/U. It is a Beretta Onyx Pro 12 gauge. It fits me. It works well. I like the way it shoots. I shoot it well. It appears to be well made.

As far as a recommendation?No reason, that I can see, not to give the Beretta a look.


----------



## mnadams (May 12, 2006)

While not fancy, a Stoeger is a good gun that won't break the bank. I have Browning Citori's and Beretta's both of which are great guns, but b/c of the quality, (and cost) I really would never take to a duck blind or a situation where I am fearful of damaging the gun. The Stoeger for a little over $300.00 shoulders nicely, and has shot equally well over the past three seasons for me. Liked my 12 gauge so much that I bought a 20 gauge for doves. 

Just an alternative to the high dollar options that we always recommend first.... If I am hard on this gun in the field then I know I haven't just dropped $2000.00 in the drink!

Good luck on your search!


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

DeHaan is worth a look in that range. Add another 200-250 and SKB is nice.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

I use the Baretta Silver Pidgeon for dove,fliers........Baretta 686 extra wood for waterfowl.Love em both.


----------



## Tim Carrion (Jan 5, 2003)

I have brownings, remingtons, dailey's and berettas of various sizes but for upland hunting:
My favorite 20 ga Beretta silver pidgeon 26inch barrels IC/M
You can carry this thing all day.

Tim


----------



## TheNewGuy (Dec 6, 2007)

I have 2 O/U shotguns. One franchi Alcione-T in 12ga. and love it it fits me well and is a joy to shoot. The other is a 20ga. IZH imported by EAA it to is a great gun but a lot cheaper that the Franchi. No problems with either gun. But pretty much it comes to fit and feel so go to Gander mountain or some place where you can rub your grubby little paws on every gun they have and shoulder them all. The only reason I mention GM is it is the only store that I have seen that has litterally every gun out on a rack for you to get at without having to ask the guy behind the counter. I thought it was neat. 

Good Luck

Has anyone shot or heard anything about the browning cynergy camo dipped guns


----------



## prophet (Mar 2, 2005)

I shoot a Weatherby for everything & just love it Fits me like a glove
________
SUBARU R-2 HISTORY


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

I do a lot of live gunning for field trials and hunt tests. Bought my first O/U for that purpose, a Ruger Red Label 12. I got to liking it so much that I have purchased 2 more, a 20 and a 28 and would buy a 410 if they made one. they aren't real high dollar, but they shoot where you point em and function like a zippo lighter.

If you go to try on shotguns, do so in something like what you will wear when you shoot. Fitting a gun when in a T shirt means the length of pull will be way too long in winter duck hunting garb!


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

All this talk about O/Us got me ta thinkin' that I need a new 20ga O/U myself. My buddy just bought a CZ Ringneck sxs that I LOVE. So, I went out and put a CZ Canvasback 20 on layaway(gotta do that when you're a poor teacher). AWESOME little gun for under $600. Good looks, solid built, and swings nice for me.


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I am seriously considering one of these!

The owner of this company is a GREAT guy, and will go out of his way to make sure you're happy!

NICE NICE gun for the money!

http://www.dhshotguns.com/

Gooser


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

Bob Gutermuth said:


> I do a lot of live gunning for field trials and hunt tests. Bought my first O/U for that purpose, a Ruger Red Label 12. I got to liking it so much that I have purchased 2 more, a 20 and a 28 and would buy a 410 if they made one. they aren't real high dollar, but they shoot where you point em and function like a zippo lighter.
> 
> If you go to try on shotguns, do so in something like what you will wear when you shoot. Fitting a gun when in a T shirt means the length of pull will be way too long in winter duck hunting garb!


I also do quite a bit of gunning for tests, and agree 100% that the Red Label is the prefect gun for the job.

However, I have since gotten a light weight 20ga Weatherby for upland. Just seems that the older I get, the heavier the Red Label got when lugging it around all day....


----------



## Shawn Riggs (Oct 16, 2004)

Kirk D said:


> Before you buy a Cynergy I would shoot one first and shoot it a lot. If it fits thats great!!! Buy it. If it doesn't fit there is very little a gunsmith can do to modify it. I bought one, liked everything about it but the gun just doesn't fit. I even checked Mid West Gunworks and they couldn't help me besides buying a new stock which would cost a fortune.
> 
> Pidgeon grade Winchester 101 sweet gun!!!!!!


I've only had mine for 6 months, but I love my Cynergy Nickel Tin. Nothing that I looked at mounted better for me.


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Old School Labs said:


> I agree, the Winchester 101 is hard to beat. I have both 12 & 20 ga. when they first came out and love them. I have had the Brownings, Rugers and Weatherbys and still stay with the 101. IMO
> 
> Mark


I agree! Have shot my dad's 101 and hands down is my favorite. I have shot doubles my whole life and bought a Browning Citori 12g about 6 yrs ago. Shot a lot of pheasants with it- some ducks, and less doves. It is a neat gun- recently though, I dove to the dark side and bought a Browning Fusion auto. Shamefully have to say----- I LOVE IT! Wont ever sell my double though-


----------



## WindyCreek (Jan 3, 2007)

I bought a Winchester 101 in 1980 and have put too many rounds through it to even begin counting. It has never let me down in the field or on the range. Although out of production for many years they can still be found easily at any of the websites such as gunbroker.com

I have several friends who shoot Browning Citoris and swear by them. Bottom line, whatever brand, if it fits you and is in your price range it is a good deal.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

What's opinion of the Berretta Ultra light?


----------



## Big_Sky (Jul 11, 2004)

I have the Beretta Ultralight. It only shoots 2 3/4" shells but it is great to carry in the field.


----------



## Finn McCool (Dec 8, 2007)

Browning Ultralight Superposed 12 ga with straight stock and Schnabel forend. Stole it from my Dad ten years ago, and he hasn't asked for it back yet! This gun, while pricey today, is one for the ages and one hopefully my Great Grandsons will shoot. I wouldn't take it in a duck blind, but it is pure murder on quail and doves.


----------



## Scout (Dec 23, 2007)

What is your budget! There are many guns out there. More important than anything is for you to go out there and feel the guns out. Make sure that the comb and pull are the right size for you (unless your budget is really high, in that case expensive guns are usually custom fit to you). Comb, as in, throw it up to your shoulder and point it at something. With out adjusting anything see if you are looking straight down the barrel without any angle to it. Pull, as in, when you shoulder the gun can you pull it up easy to your shoulder or does it get in the way of your clothes etc. These are just a few things to look for. Mainly it is VERY important that the comb be the right size. True you can by pads and stuff to raise it up but when you are spending over 1k on a gun it should fit right with out accesories.


----------



## 2Blackdogs! (Apr 6, 2006)

Put together a Browning Citori Feather Lightning in 16Ga this summer as an upland gun. Absolutely a great carry. Set it up with Briley X2 Ported chokes and most importantly with a Wenig "New American" Stock that I have fitted to myself. This has proved to be a deadly set up on them Roosters this year. Highly recommend setting up your gun with a fitted Wenig stock. Fact is I just would not buy a shotgun that I could not get the Wenig stock for. IMHO all those gimics on the new guns like fancy stocks with exotic recoil systems are just marketing tricks. There is just nothing like shooting a shotgun with a "level" comb.

And I second that vote for Gander Mountain- In at least some of the stores-like in Wichita Ks-You can walk right up to the guns on the racks and check them out as much as you want- Really Really nice compares to taking a # and standing in line drooling at Cabelas or Bass pros'....Also- Gander Mountain is the ONLY one that carries that lightwieght Citori in 16Ga.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

My new CZ Canvasback 20ga came in today. BEAUTIFUL little gun. Can't wait to put 'er to my shoulder. Great gun for $600 ($899 at GM).


----------



## greyghost (Jun 11, 2004)

I have a 24" 20 ga Citori for the grouse woods up here....and I believe Citori's sell for $1299 at Gander.....I think that's about what I paid around 12 years ago for mine.....so sounds like a pretty decent deal. I'd like to add a 16 ga Citori for all around upland use.


----------



## Scout (Dec 23, 2007)

I would only get a Beretta Ultralight if you only use the gun for the occasional upland shooting. If you do alot of skeet shooting or alot of other types of shooting the extreme light weight of that gun will make mincemeat out of your shoulder.


----------



## Matrix (Dec 31, 2007)

I love my Beretta Silver Pigeon.
Wide variety of chokes that come with it make it extremey versatile.
I use it for hunting, wobble trap, 5-stand and sporting clays.
No light weight but fits me like a glove.


----------



## WENDY (Nov 19, 2003)

My Browning Citori "Lighting" 20 ga. w/3"chambers has killed many ducks quail, pheasants and pigeons for the training flyers. It is all so easy to carry all day. I has fired well over 500 rounds and has not malfunctioned. The only use my browing 12 gets is during hunt test and FT gunning.


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

I started hunting with a Winchester Model 12 which was my dad's. It was a heavy gun to carry for upland and I really did not care for the pump action. In looking for my "replacement" I shouldered a lot of guns before I put my $'s out and the Browning Citori Lightening was the gun that fit me best for me! I went for the 12 gauge and it moves with me from trap & skeet to upland to waterfowl.

Sue


----------



## kremerd (May 23, 2007)

Yea, Probably stay with the Browning, as a favor I could be persuaded to buy that old heavy model 12, as a favor you know.


----------



## Lab tech (Jan 11, 2008)

I shot a Weatherby Orion Grade II for years, last year I upgraded to a Weatherby Orion SSC. Both great guns.


----------

